# New Arrival...glycine



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Got this watch 2 weeks ago. It has a valjoux 72 movement.

Anybody seen this watch before?...info appreciated!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Absolutely fantastic watch








I've seen Nivada Grenchen Chronokings with the same case, and possibly Favre Leubas, Fortis and Zodiac SSWs. Some may have the Valjoux 7736 movement so it's worth checking if you think you're paying for a Valjoux 72. I believe that the case may be a Super Compressor, despite the absence of a second crown for an internal bezel.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Lovely watch Salmonia. Congrats









Why has it got different hands on it in the pictures though?

Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a lovely find, don't think I've seen one like that before.... just wish them made watches like that these days


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Lovely watch Salmonia. Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One pic is from the seller and one is mine.....didnÂ´t see that

he changed hands.....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

salmonia said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely watch Salmonia. Congrats
> ...


I actually prefer the ones in your pic


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> salmonia said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


I agree (as long as your pic is the bottom one)...... I hope it is now I've said that









Rich


----------

